# IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden



## Gralf (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ich finde mit der Suchfunktion nichts hierzu und brauche Rat von Leuten, die Blanks bearbeiten.

Habe auf meine Rute getreten und vorne ein kleines Stück abgebrochen. Weniger als 10 cm. Also möchte ich einfach einen neuen Spitzenring aufsetzen. Zuvor möchte ich aber 1-2cm hinter der Bruchstelle sauber abtrennen. Da ist das gesplittert und ich glaube das schwächt die Spitze. Deshalb möchte ich einen sauberen Schnitt im gesunden Material. 

Nun ist das Zeug aber glashart, und deshalb möchte ich wissen: Wie sägt oder schneidet ihr das?

Am besten natürlich ohne das ich mir irgendwelche teuren Werkzeuge kaufe.

Möchte aber auch nicht mehrere Versuche starten, weil dann die Rute immer kürzer wird.

Hier weiss sicher jemand Bescheid. Also wer sagt mir wies geht?

Petri
Ralf


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Moinsen...
Ich durfte auch schon mal "unfreiwillig" eine Griffteil und eine Spitze nacharbeiten...
Je nach Durchmesser funktioniert ein SCHARFER Seitenschneider (für dünne Spitzen bis ca 2 mm) oder eine ganz feine Eisensäge. Damit der Blank nicht noch weiter bei dem Vorgang einreisst, habe ich die Stelle mit 2 Lagen Tesafilm umwickelt. Somit ließ sich das sehr sauber und gerade absägen


----------



## hsobolewski (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Ich habe für diese Arbeitsschritte eine kleine Bügelsäge die man meistens zum Holzbastel für die Kleinen hernimmt. Das Sägeblat ist extrem fein in der zahnung. Und wenn es schon ein wenig älter ist, ist sie mir noch lieber. Beim Sägen erst komplet mit wenig Druck rum sägen und dann erst durchsägen.


----------



## salmohunter (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Ich umwickele die zu trennende Stelle mindetens 4 bis 5 Mal fest mit Tesafilm und säge dann entweder mit einer sehr feinen Bügelsäge, oder zweimal umwickeln und wenn vorhanden, mit nem Dremel mit Trennscheibe bei hoher Drehzahl abtrennen. 
Hinterher mit 120iger Wasserschleifpapier etwas sauberschleifen ..fertig.

Achso nochwas ...auf keinen Fall mit nem Seitenschneider, Schere oder ähnlichem rangehen das geht schief dabei splittert der Blank.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## HEWAZA (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Ich nehm dafür eine 3 Kant Diamantfeile (niemals Seitenschneider!!!) oder ne feine Puksäge.GrußHEWAZA


----------



## Gralf (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Ok. Danke für die Tips. Ich versuchs dann mit der feinsten Säge die es im Baumarkt gibt und umwickele die Stelle vorher mit Klebeband. Einen Dremel möchte ich mir dafür nicht zulegen.

Petri


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Also ich kann auch nur den Dremel empfehlen. Zumal die Aldi Nachbauten ja auch nicht viel kosten.
Mit einer Säge muss man höllisch aufpassen, damit nicht innen im Rohr sich  einzelne Fasern von der Wandung lösen.

Also immer nur ein bisschen ansägen, dann das Rohr drehen, wieder einen Hub mit der Säge drehen usw. bis die Wandung so dünn geworden ist, dass sie von allein bricht. 
Niemals das Rohr in einem Durchgang sägen! 

Und am besten gings mit der feinsten Laubsäge oder was richtung  Furniersäge. Und die noch absolut ohne druck.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Ich nehme auch immer nur den Drehmel mit der feinen Schleifscheibe/Trennscheibe. Das geht astrein ohne Abkleben und so´n Murks. Eine Säge kann ich nicht empfehlen!!!
Der Billigdrehmel kostet im Baumarkt meist nicht mehr als 20 Euronen mit verschiedenen Werkzeugen - die Anschaffung lohnt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Gralf (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Ok. Ich wusste nicht das der Dremel so billig ist. Dachte der kostet hundert Euro. Aber mir ist jetzt eingefallen , das ich mehrere Versuche frei habe. Ich kann ja an den abgebrochenen Stück probieren. Wenn der Dremel so wenig kostet könnte ich den sonst auch gebrauchen.

Petri
Ralf


----------



## Cerfat (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Fiel mir noch ein, ob dafür geeignet müßte man halt sehn.

Ganz unten rechts auf der Site ist ein Rohrschneidererät. Schau dir das mal an.

http://www.mtb-biking.de/lenk.htm


----------



## fly-martin (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Hi

sorry, aber so ein Rohrschenieder solltest Du nicht nutzen, da er die Rohre durch schneiden und Druck zertrennt. Rohre haben dann immer eine leichte Wölbung nach innen - auch mit wenig Drück wird er die inneren Fasern nicht schneiden.

Nimme ne Pucksäge und säge vorsichtig


----------



## vaaberg (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Fiel mir noch ein, ob dafür geeignet müßte man halt sehn.
> 
> Ganz unten rechts auf der Site ist ein Rohrschneidererät. Schau dir das mal an.
> 
> http://www.mtb-biking.de/lenk.htm




Mann, lass bloss die Finger davon ! Da machste bei dem doch rechtspröden Zeug nur was kaputt.
Sägen, gaaanz langsam, möglichst ohne Materialerwärmung ! Dremelartiges geht auch. Ich habe auch mal meine Bandsäge benutzt, aber Vorsicht.

Feines Sägeblatt, hohe Geschwindigkeit, Werkstück festhalten(einspannen).

Probier mal schön.


----------



## Gralf (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*

Hallo

Danke für die Tips. Habe ich jetzt abgesägt mit der ganz feinen Pucksäge. Hat geklappt. Langsam und mit Gefühl.


----------



## salmohunter (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: IM 10 Carbon sauber sägen oder schneiden*



			
				Gralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Danke für die Tips. Habe ich jetzt abgesägt mit der ganz feinen Pucksäge. Hat geklappt. Langsam und mit Gefühl.


 
Nun weist Du wies geht .|schild-g ..äh also ne Kettensäge kommt dann nicht mehr in Frage... 

und nun ab zum #: #: #:


----------

